# WTB: A6 2001 V8 (ART) parts



## vdubspex (Apr 29, 2009)

:facepalm: I'm trying to complete V8 swap but in need of these parts to complete project. :banghead:

:facepalmPart# unknown) Complete dashboard main block/harness (drive by wire configuration):facepalm:


4B0 858 005 K or L Center console for Double DIN radio

8D1 723 523 L/H accelerator pedal with electronic module

4B3 805 588 D lock carrier with mounting (radiator support)
4B3 121 251 D radiator
4B3 805 499 spacer plate (left/right) (2x)
4B7 422 893 C Power steering line from rack to pump
038 903 018 DX Alternator
4B0 920 980 MX instrument cluster(speedometer)

Engine mount parts
4B3 199 379 B hydro-mounting	left 
4B3 199 379 C hydro-mounting	right
4B3 199 351 C bracket	left	
4B3 199 352 C bracket	right	
4B3 199 603 B support	right front	
4D0 199 607 F spacer plate	
4D0 199 267 rubber mounting
4B3 805 887 A mounting right front

Oil Cooler (Bolts & washers)
N 104 688 01 bolt with hex. socket hd.(combi.) M10X65 (4x) 
N 903 316 04 bolt with hex. socket hd.(combi.) M10X40 (1x) 
N 011 524 23 washer	A6,4X12,5X1,6 (2x) 
N 010 215 27 screw, hex. hd. M6X15 (2x) 



iclease submit *prices with photos* of parts to _*[email protected]*_ic:


----------

